

Got any tips or tricks for Terminal in Mac OS X? (2013) - shalalala
http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/5435/got-any-tips-or-tricks-for-terminal-in-mac-os-x

======
snowwrestler
How the heck did this avoid getting closed by a grumpy SO editor for being
"too open-ended" or something?

~~~
sibartlett
Because it's not on SO. The question is on a separate StackExchange site.

